

What can you learn from production.log? - shiroyasha23
http://shiroyasha.github.io/what-can-you-learn-from-production-log.html

======
zenlot
You could possibly try "grep -E" or "grep -e ... -e"? In this case you could
drop 'cat' and make one pipe less.

